# Grüner Sonnenbarsch (Grasbarsch)



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo. 

Ich hab mal eine Frage. 
Kann man Grüne __ Sonnenbarsche _(Lepomis cyanellus)_ im Gartenteich überwintern?  
Eigentlich sind es ja Kaltwasserfische, hab aber gelesen das sie es wärmer als andere Sonnenbarsche brauchen. 
Ich hatte schon mal einen, den habe ich aber im Winter im AQ überwintert, weil der Teich da noch zu klein war.
Und kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wo ich Grüne Sonnenbarsche und  Groß-Ohr Sonnenbarsche _(Lepomis megalotis)_ herbekomme?

Wäre cool wenn mir einer helfen könnte!














Schöne Grüße 
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Da hast du dir aber zwei schöne "Amerikaner" rausgesucht!!

Die wirst du wenn überhaupt nur im Aquarienhandel bekommen.Die zu finden wird aber schwer ,weil hier kein interesse an solchen Fischen besteht ,da __ Raubfische.......

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hi.

Ja, ich weis. Ich hatte nur mal einen Grünen Sonnenbarsch durch Zufall bekommen, denn hat aber leider die Katze oder der __ Reiher geholt. 
Hab auch schon bei einigen Zoohändlern nachgefragt aber keiner kann die mir besorgen.
Vor kurzem hab ich einen Pfauenaugen-Sonnenbarsch bekommen, auch nur durch Zufall.

Im Leipziger Zoo habe sie Grüne. Ob man da Chancen hat welche zu bekommen???



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

frag doch bei nächsten Zoobesuch einfach mal den zuständigen Tierpfleger, ob sie welche überhaben und abgeben möchten... Kommt schon manchmal vor!

Ob so einer für den Teich geeignet ist :nixweiss: ..keine Ahnung!

Ich hab mir letzte Woche jedenfalls einen Sonnenbarsch zugelegt...  


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hi.

Na gut, da werd ich das nächste mal fragen. Hab gerade gesehen das du ja auch in der Nähe von Leipzig wohnst.
Anders werd ich wohl an die auch nicht rankommen, außer wieder durch Zufall. Wie bei meinem Pfauenaugen-Sonnenbarsch, da bin ich echt froh das ich den hab!

Die Normalen __ Sonnenbarsche (Lepomis gibbosus) kann man im Teich überwintern aber bei einigen anderen Arten bin ich mir nicht so sicher, da sie es in ihrer Heimat etwas wärmer haben.

Und wie gefällt dir sein Sonnenbarsch oder hast du ihn auch nur Jungfischfresser gekauft?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

ich hab ihn mir vor allem als Jungfischvertilger gekauft.. die Goldis vermehren sich explosionsartig... 

In der Tüte war er sehr lebendig... hat versucht raus zukommen..  

Im Teich hab ich ihn schon ein..zweimal gesehen... hoffentlich sind die Goldis nicht schon zu groß...


LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

"Lepomis cyanellus" sollten meines Wissens nach in Aquarien gehalten werden.

Der optimale Lebensraum und die Temparatur liegen zwischen 18-20 Grad.

Die Überlebenschancen im Teich/Winter sind äußerst gering!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hi Thorsten.

Stimmts die Temperatur hast du aus dem MERGUS Band 1 oder? Die Werte sind zwar evtl. die Optimalwerte, Grüne __ Sonnenbarsche halten es aber auch wesentlich kälter aus. Ich weis nur nicht ob sie es im Winter bei 4°C auch aushalten. Ich hatte ja schon mal einen und der hat sich bei 8°C auch noch sehr wohl gefühlt.
Kennst du vielleicht einen Händler der mir die besorgen kann?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo Mirco,

das er sich noch bei 8 Grad wohlfühlt, mag ja sein....aber was ist wenn es der Teich zugefroren ist?

Würde mich da jetzt nicht unbedingt drauf verlassen.   
Im Winter sind Temperaturen unter 8 Grad eher angesagt   

Einen Händler der diesen __ Barsch verkauft, habe ich leider auch nicht.

Muss ich passen....


----------

